# Will be so glad to leave rideshare



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Moving on to trucking soon and I won't miss these overly entitled pax. I still remember when the guidelines state that when you order a rideshare you're reserving up to 4 seats in the vehicle, yet recently I was actually flagged for not having a completely empty trunk. This industry went from a side gig to forcing it into being a dedicated full service... which still only pays you at a side gig level.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Never had anyone complain that I have stuff in my car. Heck I even had a PAX comment that it was pretty cool that I keep a fishing rod and small tackle box in my car.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Never had anyone complain that I have stuff in my car. Heck I even had a PAX comment that it was pretty cool that I keep a fishing rod and small tackle box in my car.


I actually had a pax report me to lyft. Even got a "reminder" email from lyft reminding me to keep my trunk clean and clear for riders.


----------

